# Military ID



## phresh J (17 May 2005)

Hey guys just a question.  I know in the reg force you get a military ID but what about in the reserves?? Thanks


----------



## Thirstyson (17 May 2005)

Affirmatory


----------



## Sig_Des (19 May 2005)

fun little laminated thing, the DND Temporary ID...after 2 years you can generally get the same ID card as the regs


----------

